# Turn rotors or replace



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Patman are you Going to Lordstown this year ?

Good JJ needs to install her Tune as of yet , and we all know how you love to Tune and Detune the Cruzen !

Besides this should get yer mind off of yer Brakes and Calipers and yer Rotors also yer Slip pins . Darn man Relax IT will get warm soon .. I think !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I found that the rotors on my CTD had worn and left a lip at the edge after only 27K kilometres and replaced them with grooved and dimpled new ones and they are greatly improved on the original ones.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> Patman are you Going to Lordstown this year ?
> 
> Good JJ needs to install her Tune as of yet , and we all know how you love to Tune and Detune the Cruzen !
> 
> Besides this should get yer mind off of yer Brakes and Calipers and yer Rotors also yer Slip pins . Darn man Relax IT will get warm soon .. I think !


Yes planning on going to Lordstown and I am going to totally forget the Brakes and Calipers. I am still tuned and just waiting for the tune upgrade. I am just getting bored or side effects from my medicine? Usually when I get bored, I go out an buy new a car. I like my Cruzen too much to do that, besides nothing else on the market I like. As for the weather it is getting warm with rain in Cincinnati this week. There is a "car show" on Sat afternoon where a local mechanic answers questions and one question was similar to what I am talking about and the answer was to replace the rotors. Only thing the vehicle had over 80K and I am looking at 45K and I have never turned rotors before, always replaced.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I have tried getting my rotors turned in the past, and never found the fix to be very long lasting. New Rotors are relatively cheap, I just change them out now.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree with TDCruze. My '14 LTZ only has 16k on it, so I haven't been down this road with the Cruze yet, but on my last car ('02 Intrigue), the pads would last 80k. I just changed the rotors/pads at 80k and 160k. Then I sold it with 224k when I bought the Cruze.


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

I used to have rotors turned with fine results. When the rotor biz went overseas, the price of new ones dropped so much that many shops divested their tooling. I've priced out new vs turning, and found that the price isn't very compelling to turn used rotors. Now I just buy new, usually online with a discount code from advance... or just use rockauto.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

I've found turned rotors tend to warp faster, although I live in a mountainous area. Something to consider.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

S-Fitz said:


> I've found turned rotors tend to warp faster, although I live in a mountainous area. Something to consider.


^i have had much the same experience. Hence why I just replace them.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> ^i have had much the same experience. Hence why I just replace them.


 Have not had rotors turned for many years, always replaced, especially when the brakes had vibration. I was surprised that the Honda dealer resurfaced my wife's 2012 CR-V rear rotors this past January.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Technically rotors dont 'warp' 

There's no such thing as 'warped' brake rotors - Orlando Autos | Examiner.com


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have watched brake rotors being machined and I can assure you the ones I have seen were warped. That doesn't mean the article isn't valid, just that there can be more than one reason for vibration. Can someone explain why under light braking my Commodore vibrated, but when I pushed harder on the pedal the vibration stopped?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

The way I look at it. If you're going to do the job yourself and not pay any labor charges. Do yourself a favor and get the best replacement parts that you can. I've always purchased new rotors for all my vehicles. It's quicker and easier without having to go out to a shop and have someone turn them for you and waste time.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have been driving the car and the brakes "work" and I have a "cheap" co worker that swears there is no reason to replace them. I have been experiencing "fade" at times and I am willing and want to replace them. There is a local AC Delco distributor that has them for $32 ea. (dealer wants $60 ea)just no time to get them: close at 5 PM and not get off work until.... 4:30 Could leave early or go during lunch. Just have not done it yet. What about pads.... replaced those 5K ago. Shouldn't be too worn.


----------

